# "Tages Kopierschutz" deinstallieren? wie?



## DaywalkerNL (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
habe vor einigen Wochen meine alte "The Witcher" DVD installiert, dabei hat er mir natürlich den "Tages" Kopierschutz mit auf die Kiste geknallt. Seit dem 1.4 bzw. 1.5 Patch ist er ja gottseidank nicht mehr von Nöten...

Mein Problem ist, das dieser blöde Kopierschutz schon beim booten von Windows ( W7-64bit HP ) eine Fehlermeldung schmeisst und irgendwie den Tages-Treiber blockt. Vom Gefühl her läuft mein System seit dieser Installation nicht unbedingt besser...

Da ich den Schrott ja nun dank Patch 1.5 nicht mehr brauche, wollte ich TAGES deinstallieren... aber irgendwie wird das Mistding nirgendwo aufgelistet.... wie wird man den wieder los? Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Thanks,

Day


----------



## DaywalkerNL (10. Januar 2011)

Weiss da denn niemand was drüber?
Hab The Witcher nun deinstalliert, aber das Mistproggy ist immer noch da


----------



## GxGamer (10. Januar 2011)

Hier klickst du auf "Drivers" und lädst die Version für dein Betriebssystem herunter (32 oder 64-Bit). Dann klickste die Datei an, dann sagt er dir: "Treiber sind installiert und laufen. Möchten sie sie deinstallieren?" Dann haste die Wahl zwischen OK und Abbrechen, wobei du dann auf Ok drücken solltest.

Bei dir wird er die Treiber aber zunächst aktualisieren. Klicke dann einfach weiter auf das Setup, bis er dir das Deinstallieren anbietet.


----------



## red089 (11. Januar 2011)

xD also ich hatte auch genau das selbe Problem, hatte The Witcher isntalliert, und konnte es aber ungepatcht nicht spielen, da Windows 7 den Treiber blockte.
Windows hat mir vorgeschlagen den neusten Treiber runterzuladen, hab ich dann auch gemacht damit diese nervitge Fehlermeldung nicht mehr kommt.

Dannach kannste des, wie oben beschrieben, installieren.

Werd ich auch noch tun....
Ich hasse es wenn Spiele irgendwelche Sachen auf meinen Rechner installieren -.-
zum glück ist der ja nach dem Patch unbrauchbar

LG


----------

